# acer orbicam webcam driver upgrade help



## bournurplusher (Sep 15, 2007)

*i have acer aspire 5580 laptop.it have build in acer orbicam webcam.i want 2 update my acer orbicam webcam driver.but i dont that link.anybody knows plz help me*


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

Try to search your browser for a driver


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_5580.html


----------

